# Compk K6 Help with buying ?



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have the chance of buying this grinder for around £70 delivered . Really need someone to convince me to take a chance !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252094614325?euid=44880c3627c342f8ba2f83e5c40fdef1&cp=1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burrs look cheap £20 to replace , so it a case of knowing if the motor or bearings are shot .

£70 delivered , if needs only burrs is a bargain shirley ?

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/coffee-grinder-blades/


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

K6 is a good little grinder, I had one for a while. Good doser on them, nicer than a Mazzer doser.

Worth £70 any day of the week - and if you don't like it then I'm sure that with new burrs and a good clean you could sell it for double that easily.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Took a punt and bought it . As you say , A good clean up and new burrs will make it a good buy for someone else .

P.S The sellers english seems to be pretty good and I get the impression he has two of these grinders and will ship to the uk for 35 euros .Anyone else looking for one should contact the seller PDQ .


----------

